

First clip of Kelso playings Steve Jobs. Thoughts? - jasonkolb
http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/01/24/sundance-jobs-josh-gad-ashton-kutcher-exclusive-clip/

======
pohl
Even though Sorkin's rapid-fire walk-n-talk idiom is approaching self-parody,
for some reason I still like it – maybe because it exercises the language
center of my brain more than most passive-viewing does. Still, I expect to go
see this and cringe as these actors struggle to casually drop jargon in a way
that sounds natural. Our demographic is probably going to feel that Woz was
given the worst rendering in that respect, because Jobs probably has minimal
jargon written into his lines. That shows up in this clip, in my opinion.

I bet both characters will work well when viewed by non-techies, though.

~~~
glhaynes
Just fyi, this actually isn't the Sorkin one — that one's coming out later on
(not sure when).

~~~
pohl
That's a relief. I went through a miniature grief process when I heard Kutcher
would take the role. Also, the lines in this clip are way below par. (Whew!)

------
mikecane
Good work as Jobs, Woz seems too weak, and that script -- ugh.

